# T-Rex Kevin Willis



## DuMa

this man was a beast in his prime. i remember. But people always called him T-Rex and if he didnt have short arms, he wouldve been an HOF type of player.

i never noticed the T-Rex thing. anyone have some pics of his 'noticeably' short arms?


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand

His arms were not short, he just had a smaller wingspan than his height.

7-0 height 6-10 wingspan.


Actually 6-10 is bigger than average for NBA but for a 7 footer it's quite small.

But having a small wingspan for your height means just that, you have a small wingspan for your height.

Having a 6-10 wingspan does not mean it is small.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

It's not really in-your-face noticable, it's something you pick up on after seeing his shot get blocked so many times. It doesn't stick out because having short arms and long arms is a matter of 6 inches or so, which in the grand scheme of things is hard to notice when you're watching on television. Basketball is a game of inches though. You can find any picture of him and notice he has short arms, but nothing overly-goofy.


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand

Sir Patchwork said:


> It's not really in-your-face noticable, it's something you pick up on after seeing his shot get blocked so many times. It doesn't stick out because having short arms and long arms is a matter of 6 inches or so, which in the grand scheme of things is hard to notice when you're watching on television. Basketball is a game of inches though. You can find any picture of him and notice he has short arms, but nothing overly-goofy.


But it's actually more like a matter of 3 inches. That 6 inches is on both sides of the body.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Guess who else in the NBA has a pretty noticeable short wingspan? Rafael Araujo.


----------



## Dream Hakeem




----------



## Theoretic

He also had small hands.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

You get guys like Ike Diogu and KG with some insane wingspans, then you have a less than average wingspan. Compared to the rest of the league, he's T-Rex arms.


----------



## Banjoriddim

Maybe it's dumb question but... anyways he isn't playing anymore? or is he still in Hawks or in border to make it?


----------



## Hakeem

Doesn't Yao have a 7'3" wingspan?


----------



## OneBadLT123

Kevin Willis is one of the classiest men in the NBA. I personally met him a few years back when he was with his 2nd tenure with the Rockets. Great guy, great heart, great player. One of the NBAs real "iron man"

When the spurs won the championship back in 03, i wanted that ring more for him then anybody else


----------



## BG7

OneBadLT123 said:


> Kevin Willis is one of the classiest men in the NBA. I personally met him a few years back when he was with his 2nd tenure with the Rockets. Great guy, great heart, great player. One of the NBAs real "iron man"
> 
> When the spurs won the championship back in 02, i wanted that ring more for him then anybody else


So the NBA gave them the championship in 2002 now? Cool, Kobe only has 2 championships, Shaq 3, and Duncan 4!


----------



## OneBadLT123

i meant 03


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand

Hakeem said:


> Doesn't Yao have a 7'3" wingspan?


According to this it's 7'5"

"At the 2004 Summer Olympic Games in Athens, Greece, he was listed as having a 7' 5" wingspan, a 9' 8" standing reach, and a size 18 shoe US."

http://imdb.com/name/nm1495244/bio

And according to this it's 7'6"

"The tale of the tape:

Wingspan, fingertip-to-fingertip:
90 inches"

90 inches = 7'6"

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/nba/rockets/2002-10-29-yao-chatter_x.htm


----------



## Krstic All-Star

The whole T-Rex thing had a lot to do with the fact that even at 7 feet, he was a horrendous shotblocker. Aside from his stellar 94-95 season, where he averaged 1.5 blocks per game, he was never a factor. He averaged .5 bpg for his career. Most blamed it on his relatively short arms, though some called him lazy defensively...


----------



## bbasok

Dream Hakeem said:


>


it was just a bad memory


----------

